# World Press Photo of the Year - 50th anniversary



## tempra (Oct 23, 2005)

Came across this, not sure if it's been posted before but there are some iconic images in there. Some are pretty graphic, but tell the story of the year concerned.

http://www.worldpressphoto.nl/index...k=blogsection&id=15&Itemid=115&bandwidth=high


----------



## craig (Oct 23, 2005)

Excellent link. Could you imagine trying to edit all those photos each year?


----------



## shandie8 (Oct 24, 2005)

That would be horrible..:meh:


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 24, 2005)

Wowwowwow..........Powerful stuff there.  Thank you for the link.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 24, 2005)

very disturbing and gratifying at the same time. thanks for the link.


----------

